# Improved coco autopot bucket



## papabeach1 (Sep 22, 2008)

I do like MassProd's version, I would like to go with what will work with resvoir bucket itself  and ideal for mother plant alone.. and don't have to come and water it every 24 hours  here some pictures, I'm still thinking and didn't want to get caught up with any mistakes... such as automatic watering, along with light/timer   btw I do likes massprod s clone bubbler I already has one setup, and ready to use, just waiting for cutting time:hubba: 

any idea and suggestion is greatly appericated thanks.. I had to do this just for a mother plant,  If I had to use big 36 gal trash can as resivor, it will kill the spaces, so  here it is... 3 gal bucket is a resvior, top bucket is autopot which will go with coco coir / pertile 50/50, I will have to use the vinyl screen to prevent the drain blockages  just that  might be easy to do


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 22, 2008)

in the 3gal resvoir  has little sub water pump, I was seein if that will work,  again....I ll get bigger one but maybe 50 gph or 75,  this pump is just a toy water pump..  the lid has a hole for the top of resvior,  and I made a little one hole like less than 1/2 inch and put the flex hose in it , has to be sure the inside bucket has the flex hose erect up to 3'' I can use rocks, aqua gems, fish aqua rocks, lava rocks to keep that hose up,  maybe add airstone in it,  why not? not sure if that will work. but will add airstone in the resivor though..


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 22, 2008)

I had to make sure all fittings is tights, like hose to the feeding area, and wires with rubber plug,  I havent see any leaks,  work good,  I plan to use the timer to water em every 24 hours, not bad idea?


----------



## Tater (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice rig let us know how it works.  Aren't you worried about feeding your plants with run off?  Not sure what the effects of that would be but something to think about.  Nice experiment though can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 22, 2008)

I plan to replace nutes every 2 weeks or less, depend how it goes.... have to find coco coair,  home depot better have it,  last time they didn't  maybe I have to go to that store 45 miles away from me,   should I use lecca instead?   I hear that using coca coair, the ph checking may not be needed..  is that right?


----------



## Tater (Sep 22, 2008)

Go read mass's post he explains all that stuff.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

finally got 100 gph water pump, it works perfect, I will post the pics later.. but havent figure to use soils, or pertile/coco coairs


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 27, 2008)

wait a min...I just got a idea...

I has to add 3rd bucket  also cutted off 1/3 of the bucket and saw off the bottom out.. and put the little piece in where water is,  then has 3rd bucket, on the bottom of this bucket I has to drill many as I can too many holes on the bottom,  and it goes in,   I can mix pertiles, barks, pea moss, and little of black soils,  under the bucket will have 2nd airstone, where can deliver airs to the bottom of 3rd bucket  I will show more in the pic  this is getting excite IM not sure If that would work..


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 29, 2008)

dudes...I was thinking.. I did this, sorry I didnt use the camera, the battery died on me.. and its hassle to use webcam snapshots. so I decide to show the drawing, see what yall think of this...
I might could add mist fogger in the middle of chamber.. gives off lots of oxygen to the roots 
I could use the regluar organic soils, with lot of barks, and lots of pertiles..
maybe pea moss chopped thick sizes..


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 29, 2008)

okay heres picture just making a thread a worthwhile  


the whole thing is just upgraded.. 

it will not overwater!!.. it will drain complete..
oxygen will go under the roots!! by airstone  yah!!
only use 6.8 netral water just like soils.. only if you use pertiles/barks/peatmoss and black N soils..  will have to use nylon screen on the bottom and rocks will be on the bottom of the soil pot..   use lots of pertiles in this medium

or just throw only hydroton rocks in it.. and manage the water ph like 6.5 to 6.8


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 29, 2008)

here the details..

the first bucket from the floor  is reservoir..(did I spell it right?)
the res..bucket has lid top with drain.. as you see..

next pic with red circle on it, it is aqua tube, be sure you drill it nice and tight for the aqua tube, so there is no leak,   as you see 5 gallon water in it, no leaks..  the tube is goes to the res lid s drainer..

the cutoff bucket piece as you see, its just to hold the top bucket.. so I have room for "ebb/flow" and put in airstone in that mid section bucket..  the aqua tube is high to the same size of this piece and top bucket so theres water in the mid section to make with oxygen


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 29, 2008)

ah, here the sub pump i have that is 100 gph, for 30 dollar at wal mart

that is in the res...

 other pic shows the ebb/flow   see the tube erect up where the water is..
its very adjustment where i want the water that much or less as much i want
and be sure its over the airstone too..   the cutoff piece does hold very well


----------

